
People who know more about self-driving technology trust it more - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/05/nearly-half-of-americans-say-theyll-never-get-in-a-self-driving-taxi/
======
masnao
people who sells self driving tech finds more people who say they trust it
more.

